# كيف نقرأ أرقام الدوائر المتكاملة Ic ؟



## حامد عمرو (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوة الزملاء و الزميلات من عنده طريقة في كيفية قراءة أرقام الدوائر المتكاملة و معرفة الشركة المصنعة وو ظيفة Ic 
و أريد طريقة تساعدني على كيفية الوصول الى أفضل Ic أحتاجها في تصميم مشاريعي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى
الطريقة سهلة
غالبا اول سطر يحتوى احرف ورقم مثل
LM324
الحرفان ينمان عن نوع القطعة وهو يختلف من شركة لأخرى أما الرقم يحدد الوظيفة
ثم يلى سطر به رقم يمثل عام الإنتاج ورقم الأسبوع مثل
9840 وهو عام 1998 الأسبوع رقم 40 وهو يتغير طبقا لتاريخ الإنتاج
لمعرفة التفاصيل الكاملة اذهب لموقع مثل
http:\\www.alldatasheet.com
http:\\www.datasheet4u.com
واكتب الرقم فى خانة البحث سيأتى لك ملف به كافة البيانات - اقراه بالتفصيل
لمعرفة ايها انسب راعى ان تناسب القطعة احتاجك من حيث السرعة - نطاق التردد - الجهد الداخل والخارج و التغذية فمثلا ان كنت تنوى استخدام بطارية لا تستخدم وحدة تحتاج +/- 15 فولت
طبعا ان كنت تحتاج للتصميم كثيرا فكتب هذه البيانات ضرورة او يمكنك زيارة مواقع الشركات المنتجة وستجدها فى المواقع السابقة و روابط زيارتها أيضا وهناك ستجد بحث متطور يمكنك من المفاضلة بين الأرقام المتاحة او الإختيار بناء على متطلبات تصميمك


----------



## حامد عمرو (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي Maged Abbas ولكن الذي أريده هو تصنيف لأكبر قدر ممكن من عائلات IC بحيث أتعرف على وظائف IC مما يسهل علي الوصول الى أفضل IC أستخدمها في التصميم الذي أريده


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى ذكرت فى ردى كيف الحصول على هذا إما ان تذهب لمواقع انتاج هذه المكونات وهناك تجد بحث بالوظيفة يقودك لصفحة مقارنات تعلم منها ما تريد او تشترى كتب البيانات ومعظم الشركات تنتج اغلب المكونات وليس كلها
طبعا التقسيم يكون الى نوعان Ananlog and digital
تحت الانالوج ستجد حوالى 15 قسم مختلف تبعا لما تنتجه كل شركة مثل مثبتات الجهد ، voltage reference ، المكبرات ، مكبرات ذات الكسب =1 ، المقارنات ، الخ
اما الرقمى فتنقسم لعدة مجاميع مثل TTL,MOS/CMOS,ECL,IIL وغيرها
هناك شئ لكل ما يخطر على بالك ولكن شراء البيانات الكاملة مكلف جدا ، لهذا اعرف ما تريد ثم ادخل على موقع شركة منتجة ثم ابحث عن مثلا wide band operational amplifier ستجد 50 وحدة بعضها حتى 3 ميجا والأخر حتى 10 مثلا وهكذا- اختار ما تريد
ان لم تجد ابحث فى شركة اخرى او ربما كان المطلوب ان تبحث عن video
يمكنك سؤال الشركة عن كتاب البيانات ان كان فى صورة اسطوانة او خلافه
فى الثمانينات كانت الكتب موجودة ومع زيادة اعداد المكونات اصبحت الكتب مكلفة للغاية واكتفى بالبحث على النت لكنه بحث بكل الطرق التى ترغبها
بالمناسبة هناك فى السوق مجموعة من ثلاث او اربع كتب تشمل المكونات جميعها ولكن سطر لكل رقم وهذا قدر يسير جدا من المعلومات لا يغنيك هن الرجوع للـ Data Sheet


----------



## حامد عمرو (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك .... الف شكر


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررر كتير


----------



## omar aleby (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررر جدددداً يا ماجد المميززززززز


----------



## ahmed al iali (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووورررر جدددداً جدددداً​


----------



## khalidutp (10 ديسمبر 2012)

وهذه هي الdata sheet 
http://sdrv.ms/VtF3In


----------

